# N83's Wild Betta



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

could post in my old threads anymore due to over 100 days. 


F1 of Wild Caught B.Burdigala.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

What sort of sex ratio are you seeing with these, or are they still too young to sex? When I bred burdigala I ended up with many more males than females.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

still unsexable.. there are close too 70 pcs of them.. now we are debating whether are they uberis or burdigala.. really confused in differentiating the two.. I also read through the internet and also your blog. Not sure if my deduction is correct or not.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't know why fish from outside of Bangka continue to be sold as 'Betta burdigala' if this species is found ONLY on Bangka island. Especially as Seriously Fish writes this: 



> The similar-looking fish from Indonesian Borneo previously known in the hobby as _B._ cf. _burdigala_ ‘Kubu’, _B._ sp. ‘Sukadana’ and _B._ sp. ‘Pangkalanbun’ were officially described as_ Betta uberis _in 2006.


This has to mean every fish sold as Betta burdigala 'kubu' is actually Betta uberis. 

So I too am confused as to whether we should just be calling any burdigala NOT from Bangka, Betta uberis.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

it should be called Uberis, for now I am not sure what is those that I have.. I am really confused.. Need to properly class them otherwise people will confused.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I suppose if they aren't from Bangka, you have to call them Betta uberis. Then again, it's been years and years since Betta sp. cf. rutilans green was discovered and it still hasn't been officially described. Things seem to move slowly scientifically in the wild betta world.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

I will take a better photos over the next days using my camera and see if can properly class them.. it was being sold as b.burdigala.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*my show betta from 19-21 August BKK trip*

1) Black HMPK


2) Red HMPK


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

3) Marble HMPK



4) Orange Pattern HMPK



5) Platinum White HMPK



6) Slight Grizzle HMPK



7) HMPK


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Juvenile Macrostoma Pair


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Betta Mandor (Wild Caught)*

It has been a long time since I last update my thread.. 

Betta Mandor wild caught from West Borneo Island. Under the same family as Foerschi, difference between their body colour and their face cheek colour. They are a mouthbrooder as well.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

This is my favourite complex of mouthbrooders. I always think they are similar in appearance to some of the coccina complex species, which is probably why I like them. 

How many have you got?


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

i have 20 pairs.. passed 2 pairs to my partners in WBE Singapore. Sold off 2 pairs. died 2 males and 1 female.. balance 14 pairs + 1 female.. i comm 5 pairs together.. and the rest will be slowly releasing to Singapore market. my source told me their habitat is badly ruined.. i am waiting for stocks of foerschi to arrive, will take some time though... i have no lucks with coccina groups so i am going to concentrate on a few mouth brooders from now on.. except apiapi which i just keep for their redness.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It's sad to see how much unchecked environmental destruction is going on in these places. It's bad enough here in Australia where we seem to make cutting down trees our national pastime. 

I think it's not going to be long before many of the wild betta species are found only in our aquarium. Especially species that are t risk because they are only found in a single location. 

It's a shame you had so many difficulties with the coccina complex species. Although I can see why you are keeping the Betta sp. api api.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

yeah.. i have F1 of the apiapi so not wild caught. happy to keep them and hopefully they will breed.. i just purchased some grindal worm..


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Have you experimented with just putting a single pair into an extremely heavily planted tank and seeing what happens? Apologies if you have already tried this.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

for apiapi? not yet, they are in grow up community tank.. if you meant other species, yes. persephone, minniopinna even hendra.. none of them want to breed for me.. my grindal culture are growing well so hopefully it helps a little.. will be shifting some of them to my office to take good advantage of the air con


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Betta Channoides*

my partner in WBE ordered some channoides from Hermanus, so i bought 2 pairs from him. They arrived on sunday and pictures are taken yesterday..


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

They are such an endearing little mouthbrooder. 

With all your wilds, how many tanks do you have running?


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

i have about 6 tanks of various size at home, about 30 plastics PET containers for the wilds at home, 1 x 2ft for my cherry shrimps and 1 x 2ft for daughter's goldfish. 3 x 2ft in my office


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

*Betta Antuta*

Betta Antuta, arrived on tuesday night. 1 pair is wild caught and the other 5 pairs are captive bred F1 of wild caught parents.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

my Dimidiata is brooding.. it has been a close to a week.. guess will be releasing soon.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations on your B. dimidiata holding. How long do they hold for, around 14 days or even less?


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Congratulations on your B. dimidiata holding. How long do they hold for, around 14 days or even less?


it has been one week.. from seriouslyfish.com it seems like 10days before they will release.. i saw the mouth getting bigger.. so probably hatched.. i won't be prying open the mouth.. going to let nature take its course.. i have 5 pairs or krataios that just arrived yesterday... no breeding news of mandor yet..

my antuta died a few pairs.. will be ordering a few more.. guess i didnt prepare the water properly.. they died without reason.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

the male ate the fries i guess.. didnt see any fries in the tank.. and he is no longer brooding


----------

